# Hello from Australia



## JAM (May 25, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am a PhD student from Australia doing research on praying mantid ecology. Looking forward to sharing stories with you all.

Cheers,

James


----------



## ismart (May 25, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 25, 2010)

Hi James, welcome aboard!


----------



## Mr.Mantid (May 25, 2010)

JAM said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a PhD student from Australia doing research on praying mantid ecology. Looking forward to sharing stories with you all.
> 
> ...


Do you happen to study diseases of praying mantids and such?


----------



## Mr.Mantid (May 25, 2010)

Mr.Mantid said:


> Do you happen to study diseases of praying mantids and such?


Oh and welcome to the forum!


----------



## JAM (May 26, 2010)

Mr.Mantid said:


> Do you happen to study diseases of praying mantids and such?


No more their natural ecology and behaviour

James


----------



## Rick (May 26, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 26, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, Arizona! So, are you at Macquarie? We have other mantis enthusiasts here from Sidney.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (May 29, 2010)

JAM said:


> No more their natural ecology and behaviour
> 
> James


Oh poops  This site is awesome for that type of stuff ems. B)


----------



## myles (May 30, 2010)

g,day james i used to live in richmond in melb and redfern in syd welcome B)


----------



## revmdn (May 31, 2010)

Welcome.


----------

